# What Made You Laugh Today?



## curtis (Jul 30, 2015)

In Memphis, Tennessee, women can't drive a car unless there is a man with a red flag in front of the car warning the other people on the road.


----------



## Allysan (Jul 30, 2015)

Good thing I'm not from Memphis, I'd probably run the a**hole with the flag over


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 31, 2015)

Cursing:
[video=youtube;MrUWOvUlegs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrUWOvUlegs[/video]

Let's play Jeopardy part 1. Ray gets the panda question wrong. Eucalyptus comes up again in part 2. I die everyone time.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jul 31, 2015)

Clips of Seinfeld and the Daily Show on YouTube.


----------



## stevesh (Jul 31, 2015)

A group of New York Jets fans hired a plane to fly over the Patriots' practice field towing a banner which said, "Cheaters Look Up".


----------



## am_hammy (Jul 31, 2015)

Myself. When I'm tired, everything I say is funny.

Wow, I'm modest.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 31, 2015)

In exasperation, the shot with the lob wedge that went only 5 yards and in the wrong direction...


----------



## JustRob (Jul 31, 2015)

A report on morning TV that "a restored World War One anti-aircraft gun was fired at Dover Castle." My angel and I were concerned about how much damage it did to the castle. 

Apparently these guns were more just a deterrent than effective in any other way although one did damage a Zeppelin once and that crashed some distance away as a consequence. It seems that most things in WWI were futile.

The other day a report about "three cars a minute coming off the production line in Britain" prompted my angel to suggest that they fixed them on more securely.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 31, 2015)

When I meant to say in an email, "Send it on over," and accidentally typed "Send it on, lover."


----------



## curtis (Jul 31, 2015)

I found another one! 

In Waynesboro, Virginia, it’s against the law for a woman to drive a car on Main Street unless her husband is walking in front of the car waving a red flag.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Jul 31, 2015)

this picture. Not much else. I was in a pretty pissy mood all day today.


----------



## curtis (Aug 2, 2015)

If you stop for a beer in North Dakota, don't expect to get any pretzels with your beverage. It's against the law in that state to serve beer and pretzels at the same time.


----------



## curtis (Aug 2, 2015)

Blythe, California - You are not permitted to wear cowboy boots unless you already own at least two cows. :?:


----------



## JessC (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm just scrolling on something, when I accidentally click on the funniest videos. I just can't stop laughing on the videos that I've watched.


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 9, 2015)

JessC said:


> I'm just scrolling on something, when I accidentally click on the funniest videos. I just can't stop laughing on the videos that I've watched.



And, the inventor of the Internet sleeps well tonight.


----------



## curtis (Aug 14, 2015)

Antique furniture made daily.
-A sign outside a store


----------



## Bishop (Aug 14, 2015)

The game grumps are a group of guys who play games and make comments and jokes throughout their play throughs... often people like to animate their better jokes. This is one moment where one of them just went OFF on Subway restaurants. I love this, it's a phenomenal buildup... like a slow burn that turns into a raging fire of hate. Be warned, there's some cursing!

[video=youtube;y3VRXVvr6XU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3VRXVvr6XU[/video]

My wife and I always giggle at Subway now and have often resorted to screaming, "I JUST WANT LUNCH!" at random times to one another.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 14, 2015)

JustRob said:


> A report on morning TV that "a restored World War One anti-aircraft gun was fired at Dover Castle." My angel and I were concerned about how much damage it did to the castle.
> 
> Apparently these guns were more just a deterrent than effective in any other way although one did damage a Zeppelin once and that crashed some distance away as a consequence. It seems that most things in WWI were futile.
> 
> The other day a report about "three cars a minute coming off the production line in Britain" prompted my angel to suggest that they fixed them on more securely.



I don't think mustard gas was exactly futile.  Coughing out your lungs as they liquefy is not exactly a great way to go.


----------



## curtis (Aug 14, 2015)

Get your facts first, then you can distort them as you please. - Mark Twain


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 14, 2015)

Watching my cats chase each other around the sofa and - as they come around the 2nd side Nieca (the black and white one) does a somersault.


----------



## curtis (Aug 18, 2015)

Dildo, Newfoundland, Canada. *Dildo* is a town on the island of *Newfoundland**. There are street signs pointing the direction to Dildo.*


----------



## Kepharel (Aug 18, 2015)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/mike.sayell/videos/vob.100006475474176/1806752872883878/?type=2&amp;theater[/video]


----------



## curtis (Aug 18, 2015)

*Fucking, Austria*. Tourists are causing a lot of anxiety — and are costing money — to a tiny village where signs keep disappearing. What do the signs read? "Welcome to Fucking, Austria." As you guessed, the town is inhabited by Fuckers.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 19, 2015)

When I looked in the mirror.


----------



## curtis (Aug 28, 2015)

A woman named Filet Minyon. Not only does she sound prestigious, she sounds delicious....


----------



## Boofy (Aug 28, 2015)

I brutally murdered a guy called Darkness on Ark: Survival Evolved and stole a code for a free copy of the game worth £19. It was hilarious... though perhaps not for him! ;D


----------



## Ariel (Aug 29, 2015)

Cards Against Humanity.  The later at night it is the better I become at the game.  I won almost ten rounds in a row.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 29, 2015)

Today at work, we had to stay late and move a lot of equipment from the company's northern building to our HQ. As the evening was winding down, a friend and I took to filming slow-motion videos of us throwing mouse pads and ergonomic wrist-rests (big floppy rubber ones) at our coworkers. The videos are hilarious, just someone standing, staring, then a wiggling black mass coming in at slow speed off-camera, then the look of shock and fear and the futile attempts to catch and juggle the jittery, bouncing mass.

VERY professional, the IT department at one of the nation's largest financial firms...


----------



## Kepharel (Aug 29, 2015)

Gets a bit tedious after a couple of minutes, but laugh out loud otherwise....go on...give it a try 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qDZMjN3EOM


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Aug 29, 2015)

Kepharel said:


> Gets a bit tedious after a couple of minutes, but laugh out loud otherwise....go on...give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol.

Windy ocean, let us pee. 

I died.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Aug 29, 2015)

> "Hmm. I guess I wouldn't mind you being commander in chief if I get to appoint all the judges."
> 
> "Hoo! You are wanting to appoint judges? You're welcome to that basket of headaches."



From Smek for President. My husband and I laughed for a full minute at that one.



amsawtell said:


> Cards Against Humanity.  The later at night it  is the better I become at the game.  I won almost ten rounds in a  row.



Oooh, I love that game! I'm pretty good at it but my husband KILLS at it. In a way that makes me wonder how well I really know this man lol


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 29, 2015)

Me stood in me thundercrackers.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 29, 2015)

My cats- as they do every day. Doctor tells me a day with laughter is a good day. So, with cats- there's guaranteed laughter every day, especially when there's more than one- but not too many.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 29, 2015)

Laughter of the wry kind at my attempt to hit a 6 iron 164 yards to the 16th green...


----------



## Kepharel (Sep 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;HkuBvL0rCSA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkuBvL0rCSA[/video]


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 2, 2015)

When I woke up and realised I didn't have to go to work. Ha ha.


----------



## escorial (Sep 2, 2015)

My brothers chat up line in the hotel bar the other night
...your not a proustite are you.......ha


----------



## MousePot (Sep 2, 2015)

Armstrong and millers RAF pilots, cracks me up every time ^^


----------



## Ariel (Sep 3, 2015)

*September 3, 2015*

 [h=2]You May Feel Better About Eating a Cookie If It Has a Face on It[/h]
In an experiment, dieters felt less conflicted about eating a cookie if it had been given two icing dots for eyes, a line of icing for a mouth, and a name; on average, they registered *3.23* on a 1-to-7 conflicted-feelings scale, versus*4.25* if they had been given a plain, nameless cookie, says a team led by doctoral student Julia D. Hur of Northwestern University’s Kellogg School. It’s not that people _like_ foods better if they’re anthropomorphized (made to seem humanlike), it’s that they seem to feel less responsibility for having chosen to eat them, the researchers say. The reasons for this are unclear.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2015)

Put a face on it. So we're basically homicidal-cannibalistic?  Works for me...


----------



## Ariel (Sep 3, 2015)

I thought the last sentence was hilarious.


----------



## curtis (Sep 14, 2015)

Honk if you love Jesus. Text while driving if you want to meet him.
- A sign outside of a church


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Sep 14, 2015)

People arguing on the internet. Hilarious every time.


----------



## popsprocket (Sep 14, 2015)

Your mom's chest hair.


----------

